# COLUMBIA VS NYU TISCH



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey all,
I'm in the ridiculously fortunate position of having been selected by both Tisch and Columbia. I don't know which one to pick. Columbia's emphasis on storytelling and writing is a big plus for me, and I just cannot gage how much writing is done at Tisch... I see myself as a writer-director and want to hone both skills.
NYU also seems to have a stronger alumni list. But I could be wrong... Is anyone else here in the interwebs on the same boat? 
How would you compare/contrast the two schools?
?


----------



## Kinz (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm in the ridiculously fortunate position of having been selected by both Tisch and Columbia. I don't know which one to pick. Columbia's emphasis on storytelling and writing is a big plus for me, and I just cannot gage how much writing is done at Tisch... I see myself as a writer-director and want to hone both skills.
> NYU also seems to have a stronger alumni list. But I could be wrong... Is anyone else here in the interwebs on the same boat?
> How would you compare/contrast the two schools?
> ?


did you apply to dramatic writing or the film MFA at tisch?


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm in the ridiculously fortunate position of having been selected by both Tisch and Columbia. I don't know which one to pick. Columbia's emphasis on storytelling and writing is a big plus for me, and I just cannot gage how much writing is done at Tisch... I see myself as a writer-director and want to hone both skills.
> NYU also seems to have a stronger alumni list. But I could be wrong... Is anyone else here in the interwebs on the same boat?
> How would you compare/contrast the two schools?
> ?



Personally, I would go with Tisch purely because of their ridiculous networking system and the fact they consistently turn out tons of insanely successful alumni on a regular basis. I guess it depends on your priorities, though, as Columbia also includes directing, whereas Tisch is pretty intensive in the way they teach you all kinds of writing (film, tv, video games, comics). So as a writer, Tisch, but as a writer/director it would be a harder choice. 

Also, I have friends who attend Tisch and their buildings, classrooms are just beautiful. There's so much money and celebrities going through it.


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

Kinz said:


> did you apply to dramatic writing or the film MFA at tisch?


I applied to Grad Film


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

silvercolored said:


> Personally, I would go with Tisch purely because of their ridiculous networking system and the fact they consistently turn out tons of insanely successful alumni on a regular basis. I guess it depends on your priorities, though, as Columbia also includes directing, whereas Tisch is pretty intensive in the way they teach you all kinds of writing (film, tv, video games, comics). So as a writer, Tisch, but as a writer/director it would be a harder choice.
> 
> Also, I have friends who attend Tisch and their buildings, classrooms are just beautiful. There's so much money and celebrities going through it.


Do you mean you would go to Tisch for Dramatic writing, or for the Grad Film?


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> I applied to Grad Film


Oh, I thought you meant dramatic writing. If Grad Film I'd 100% go with Tisch.


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Do you mean you would go to Tisch for Dramatic writing, or for the Grad Film?


I just saw your other reply. I assumed you were in Dramatic Writing. If Grad Film I'd 100% go with Tisch.


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

silvercolored said:


> I just saw your other reply. I assumed you were in Dramatic Writing. If Grad Film I'd 100% go with Tisch.


Thanks for you input, its super helpful... do expand on it if you want, curious to hear how other people think about it...


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Thanks for you input, its super helpful... do expand on it if you want, curious to hear how other people think about it...


Well, Tisch has a ridiculously high output of successful alumni from that program, and not like a lot of these other schools where they have a few great ones over the decades--Tisch is consistently putting out successful filmmakers. Their school and resources are also unbelievable--I've seen their campus, AFI's and Columbia's and Tisch was, by far, the nicest. They also seem to provide the best connections of New York schools, and it also seems like most people with already great connections in the industry choose Tisch.


----------



## d890 (Mar 27, 2019)

silvercolored said:


> Well, Tisch has a ridiculously high output of successful alumni from that program, and not like a lot of these other schools where they have a few great ones over the decades--Tisch is consistently putting out successful filmmakers. Their school and resources are also unbelievable--I've seen their campus, AFI's and Columbia's and Tisch was, by far, the nicest. They also seem to provide the best connections of New York schools, and it also seems like most people with already great connections in the industry choose Tisch.


Great and excellent points!!! Thank you so much again! Will need to think hard on this one...


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 27, 2019)

d890 said:


> Great and excellent points!!! Thank you so much again! Will need to think hard on this one...


No problem. Congratulations on the acceptances!


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 27, 2019)

silvercolored said:


> Well, Tisch has a ridiculously high output of successful alumni from that program, and not like a lot of these other schools where they have a few great ones over the decades--Tisch is consistently putting out successful filmmakers. Their school and resources are also unbelievable--I've seen their campus, AFI's and Columbia's and Tisch was, by far, the nicest. They also seem to provide the best connections of New York schools, and it also seems like most people with already great connections in the industry choose Tisch.



Do you happen to know if the alumni network is stronger for Grad Film as opposed to Dramatic Writing? I can’t seem to find too much info on how many dramatic writing graduates end up working in television or film


----------



## Your Actual Dad (Mar 27, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> Do you happen to know if the alumni network is stronger for Grad Film as opposed to Dramatic Writing? I can’t seem to find too much info on how many dramatic writing graduates end up working in television or film


I’d assume they’re both pretty excellent considering the massive number of notable alumni from both programs. Just check Wikipedia.


----------



## lebron j. (Mar 29, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm in the ridiculously fortunate position of having been selected by both Tisch and Columbia. I don't know which one to pick. Columbia's emphasis on storytelling and writing is a big plus for me, and I just cannot gage how much writing is done at Tisch... I see myself as a writer-director and want to hone both skills.
> NYU also seems to have a stronger alumni list. But I could be wrong... Is anyone else here in the interwebs on the same boat?
> How would you compare/contrast the two schools?
> ?



Hey d,

Congrats! I was in the same position a few years ago, and it's a really tough decision! I ended up going with Columbia and I've been very happy with my choice. I think if storytelling is a priority, and if you really see yourself as a hybrid writer/director, Columbia may be the better choice for you too. The Dramatic Writing program at Tisch is great for writing, but I've had friends in Grad Film (who loved it) tell me there is not very much writing instruction at all in their program. It definitely has fancier facilities and more extensive training in the technical aspects of production, but I personally believe in Columbia's approach, where everything starts with story (we still get ample technical training as well).
Columbia encourages everyone to write and direct, and the faculty is great on both sides. We do a LOT of both. Over the course of the program, everyone writes at least 2 feature films, probably at least 1 TV pilot, and you have the opportunity to direct 4-5 shorts (which you'll probably also write).
NYU may seem to have a stronger alumni list (that was definitely hard to turn down when I was deciding), but I've actually been really impressed with all of the under the radar people associated with Columbia, in all different corners of the industry. It's a close knit community and from the inside, the alumni network seems strong, and getting stronger every year.
Also, as important as connections are in film, they won't matter if you don't have the talent/skills to capitalize on your opportunities. So I'd prioritize finding the place you think will help you, personally, grow the most as an artist. Try not to feel too pressured by the external stuff and just pick what feels right. Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

lebron j. said:


> I ended up going with Columbia and I've been very happy with my choice.


Thanks for joining the site. If you're a current student or Alumni could you review the school on this page:









						Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

The mission of the Film MFA in Screenwriting/Directing is to rigorously train storytellers in film, television and digital media.



					www.filmschool.org
				




You can do it anonymously.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

lebron j. said:


> The Dramatic Writing program at Tisch is great for writing, but I've had friends in Grad Film (who loved it)


Oh have your friends review tisch too. 









						NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing
					

The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing trains students in the three mediums of dramatic writing: theater, film and television.



					www.filmschool.org
				












						NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
					

The Graduate Film program is an intensive three-year conservatory in the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film and Television that trains students in the



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## d890 (Apr 1, 2019)

lebron j. said:


> Hey d,
> 
> Congrats! I was in the same position a few years ago, and it's a really tough decision! I ended up going with Columbia and I've been very happy with my choice. I think if storytelling is a priority, and if you really see yourself as a hybrid writer/director, Columbia may be the better choice for you too. The Dramatic Writing program at Tisch is great for writing, but I've had friends in Grad Film (who loved it) tell me there is not very much writing instruction at all in their program. It definitely has fancier facilities and more extensive training in the technical aspects of production, but I personally believe in Columbia's approach, where everything starts with story (we still get ample technical training as well).
> Columbia encourages everyone to write and direct, and the faculty is great on both sides. We do a LOT of both. Over the course of the program, everyone writes at least 2 feature films, probably at least 1 TV pilot, and you have the opportunity to direct 4-5 shorts (which you'll probably also write).
> ...


Thank you so much for this post. You have phrased my thoughts in the best way possible. I am sold on CU


----------



## cestdong (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey d890,

I am currently in the same position you were in last year. I had the privilege and fortune to have been admitted to both programs, and now I am using the spare time granted by the current global state of affairs to fully research and make an informed decision as to which program to attend. So far I'm more inclined towards NYU based on reputation, faculty, and the tour I was given after the interview (nice equipment and facilities!), but haven't yet made up my mind. 

What did you end up choosing and were you happy about it? Also, does anyone have any views on this?

Thank you - hope everyone is safe & healthy


----------



## Arthur.g (Mar 30, 2020)

cestdong said:


> Hey d890,
> 
> I am currently in the same position you were in last year. I had the privilege and fortune to have been admitted to both programs, and now I am using the spare time granted by the current global state of affairs to fully research and make an informed decision as to which program to attend. So far I'm more inclined towards NYU based on reputation, faculty, and the tour I was given after the interview (nice equipment and facilities!), but haven't yet made up my mind.
> 
> ...


I'm also in the same position. Ultimately my priority is develop my skills as a director writer. I am drawn to Columbia because I get the sense that there is an emphasis on developing a strong voice as a writer. At the same time though, I ultimately want to direct my own work so dont want to miss out on developing those skills if NYU is better for directing. Is this a fair assumption?


----------

